
All the Invasive Ways China Is Using Drones to Address the Coronavirus - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2020/02/how-china-is-using-drones-to-contain-the-coronavirus.html
======
batchelor
Back to basics: education in basic cleanliness and personal hygiene and
education in biology and microorganisms goes a long way.

